# Paph Chiu Hua Dancer



## SlipperKing (Mar 6, 2010)

Here is a pretty little thing I picked up from our own "Pete". I'm quite pleased with it. I hope you all are as well. The primary of sanderianum and gigantifolium






A little closer:


----------



## John M (Mar 6, 2010)

LOVE it, Rick! How about a whole plant shot? Do you have that?


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 6, 2010)

John M said:


> LOVE it, Rick! How about a whole plant shot? Do you have that?



I will have to go take one John. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Candace (Mar 6, 2010)

Very cool.


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 6, 2010)

I love the twirls on the petals...


----------



## emydura (Mar 6, 2010)

Looks fantastic Rick. Certainly unique. Nice colour in it as well.

David


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 6, 2010)

:drool::drool::drool:The best of both! :clap: :clap:


----------



## Ayreon (Mar 6, 2010)

Love it! HAven't seen that many gigantifolium crosses yet.
I have a gigantifolium x St Swithin that is growing well.


----------



## musiclovertony (Mar 6, 2010)

WOW! lovely colors! The staminode is huge! very very nice photos!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 6, 2010)

Nice! Is the white ovary a trait of sanderianum? I see that on the Jacobs Ladder 'White Ovary' posted by Drorchid


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 6, 2010)

Kevin said:


> Nice! Is the white ovary a trait of sanderianum? I see that on the Jacobs Ladder 'White Ovary' posted by Drorchid



Kevin, both species have white ovaries


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 6, 2010)

Twirly Whirly!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 6, 2010)

Okay, but why did Rob seem surprised that his Jacobs ladder had white ovaries, then?


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 6, 2010)

I love it -- especially those wonderful petals.


----------



## toddybear (Mar 6, 2010)

What a beauty!


----------



## Wendy (Mar 6, 2010)

Love it!!! I have two of these that I got from Sam Tsui in October. They are supposed to be near blooming size...good size plants. What is the leaf span on yours? It's gorgeous!


----------



## Heather (Mar 6, 2010)

That is very cool. Very!


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 6, 2010)

Wow.. That's a serious beaut...


----------



## NYEric (Mar 6, 2010)

Damnit!  I was going to comment on the white ovaries!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 6, 2010)

Kevin said:


> Okay, but why did Rob seem surprised that his Jacobs ladder had white ovaries, then?


*I'm not sure Kevin why Robert was surprised by the outcome. The only other species in his cross is platyphyllum and it doesn't have strongly colored ovaries so you would have a good chance of white*



NYEric said:


> Damnit!  I was going to comment on the white ovaries!



Well damnit Eric why didn't tell Kevin what I just did, then I wouldn't had too.oke:


----------



## swamprad (Mar 6, 2010)

Wow!!! I've got to check my plant closely and see if maybe I've got a spike coming too!


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 7, 2010)

Bravo!!!! The 1st pic with this 'one twisting petaled-bloom portrait' on the left side is esp. coool!!! Jean


----------



## Pete (Mar 7, 2010)

mark- tis the season for sand crosses!
Rick- this is a nice clone! 3 flowers is a little on the low side, i have seen from 2-7, however the color is great on this one and the petals are nice and wide, how long has it been open? maybe the petals will elongate more...


----------



## Clark (Mar 7, 2010)

Another round of applause!!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 7, 2010)

The flower has probably been open for 2 weeks by now Pete. I've notice one thing this multi blooming season Pete, the flower are more richly colored but the petal lengh has been shorter. That's my impression only no facts to back it up.


----------



## Pete (Mar 7, 2010)

probly because its colder! thats what i would think. warmer temps usually longer petals and lighter colors..


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 7, 2010)

Pete said:


> probly because its colder! thats what i would think. warmer temps usually longer petals and lighter colors..




i wonder why temp changes petal length?


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 7, 2010)

how large is the plant...
I know it will be big...I need to make accomodations

it is very tempting to want to get a Paph (gigantifolium x Michael Koopowitz) from Piping Rock Orchids. They are visiting Edmonton in May!
Just this second of googling I saw that it is also a cross locally available from Paramount orchids too (well almost local).
Need to save money this summer....

Piping rock also has gigantifolium ‘Twisted’ x sanderianum ‘#3’. I am thinking MK will be more vigorous, but I am not sure


----------



## Shiva (Mar 7, 2010)

Stunning! Absolutely beautiful! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 7, 2010)

Fren, I've been ask to show a whole plant shot and I haven't done it yet. Maybe after work tomorrow I will be able to and I'll get the leaf span then too. The only fickled sanderianum cross that has given me problems is Sander's Pride. All others have been vigorous.


----------



## Pete (Mar 7, 2010)

this cross has good sized plants as you would expect but all the ones i have seen have been very vigorous growers. the first ones bloomed just barely over 5 years from flask


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 9, 2010)

Here is the whole plant photo I promised a week ago. Fren the leaf span is 25 inches. The blooming fan and one large side growth.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 9, 2010)

Nice plant. I wish mine would bloom!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow, too much!


----------



## ncart (Mar 9, 2010)

I Love it! Just beautiful.


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 10, 2010)

impressive plant size, and the blooms are too cool!!!! Jean


----------



## Bolero (Mar 10, 2010)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 11, 2010)

:drool: :drool: SWEEET! :clap: :clap:


----------



## fundulopanchax (Mar 11, 2010)

That is one impressive flower! Impressive photos as well!

Ron


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 11, 2010)

That is awesome! I love the colors. 

Now this is the plant you need to cross with your dark sanderianum you posted earlier! Both plants have nice dark colors, and when you backcross your sanderianum to this plant you will increase the petal length dramatically.

Robert


----------



## Chuck (Mar 11, 2010)

Interesting form and great color ... I like!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 11, 2010)

Drorchid said:


> That is awesome! I love the colors.
> 
> Now this is the plant you need to cross with your dark sanderianum you posted earlier! Both plants have nice dark colors, and when you backcross your sanderianum to this plant you will increase the petal length dramatically.
> 
> Robert


I was seriously considering this exact cross Robert! This weekend I will have time.


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 12, 2010)

Kevin said:


> Okay, but why did Rob seem surprised that his Jacobs ladder had white ovaries, then?



I guess, I was surprised because I had not noticed them on the first seedling of Jacobs Ladder. On this particular plant the contrast between the flowers and the ovary was much larger, so they just stood out more.

Robert


----------



## John M (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for the whole plant shot. It's so-oooo nice! 'Makes a wonderful display!


----------



## wonderlen3000 (Mar 12, 2010)

Very neat. Totally looks like sanderianum, minus the long petals.


----------



## orchidman77 (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh my goodness I am quickly becoming WAY to jealous of your multifloral paph collection....your sanderianum and this one especially. I second (or third?) that you should backcross to your sanderianum. And send me some seedling when they're out of flask. 

David


----------



## Pete (Mar 12, 2010)

ya def. do that cross. and a good dark roth on one of the flowers too


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 12, 2010)

Pete said:


> ya def. do that cross. and a good dark roth on one of the flowers too



So Chiu Hua D X sander and Chiu Hua D X roth. Is that want you are saying Pete? I have Three roths coming up but I would probably have to do the reverse cross with the roth.


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 14, 2010)

I appreciate the whole plant shot. its going to be huge 
....but if I get rid of my mom's NOID cattleyas/phals then I free up lots of space ...for slippers she will kill me! haha

Here is a link to two other plants: the petals are awesome! http://www.midpacificorchids.com/catalog/item/166565/7147346.htm

Do you think that gigantifolium x michael koopowitz would have a more openned dorsal? I am still deciding...


----------



## Pete (Mar 14, 2010)

ya thats what im saying, thats ok, just put some pollen in the fridge until the best roth is opened fully. the sand backcross is a givin, the gig. x roth that i have seen are excellent and i think that (gig. x sand) x roth would be even better....
ive already made some really interesting crosses on this chiu-hua. 2 are in the lab..


----------



## callosum (Mar 15, 2010)

fantastic tweirl paph


----------

